

Google Close to Acquiring WhatsApp for $1 Billion? - orrsella
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/04/08/google-close-to-acquiring-whatsapp-for-1-billion/

======
gravycakes
It's interesting how users and not technology are what create value for a
start up in the consumer focused web age

